#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-13
<dpm> good morning all
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi, what should I do, if I'd like to request new langpacks to be generated for Natty?
<kelemengabor> The ones in -proposed contain some nice fixes and some ugly mistakes
<kelemengabor> I just corrected the latter, and it would be great to push all of them out now
<kelemengabor> hm, bug 795844 is interesting too - I think if we push the new langpacks before FF5 is in -updates, FF4 translations will break
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 795844 in language-pack-en (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "en_GB Firefox appears untranslated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795844
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, since we've started the testing period, the PPA updates have been stopped (so that the testers who are testing in natty-proposed and are subscribed to the PPA don't get those updates overwritten by newer ones from the PPA). This means that to get new langpacks you'll have to first wait until the testing period has finished and the PPA is reenabled. Then wait again until the next langpack is generated on the PPA (should be on the n
<dpm> ext Wednesday for Natty https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule). Then you can either ping pitti to upload it to -proposed or to file a bug in ubuntu-translations and assign it to pitti. I think for now the quickest way is to ping pitti, and if he needs a bug for that, he'll tell you to file that first
<kelemengabor> okay, thanks :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, it's the first time there's the request from translators for a language pack update, so you'll help defining the process while you're doing it ;)
<kelemengabor> :)
<kelemengabor> and... what will happen, when FF5 is pushed to -updates, but the updated langpacks (for most languages, who do not QA approve it) not, and current the langpacks do not recommend firefox-locale-xx packages?
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah, that's a good question. I thought about it and I don't have a good answer. That's something the Mozilla team should give some input on. One option is: since now translations are only coming from upstream and we can consider them being tested there so they can be pushed to -updates. In any case, on every FF upload there should be an upload of all the firefox-locale-xx packages
<kelemengabor> dpm: sure, that's a must. but how will the firefox-locale-xx get installed? the new langpacks recommend it, the old ones however not
<kelemengabor> so I think we need either rebuild the old packs with the new recommendation (if this is possible) and push that to -updates, or push the currently -proposed packages regardless to the QA result
<kelemengabor> and in any case, we should not push the QA'd packages before FF5 is out in -updates
<kelemengabor> if I get things right
<dpm> kelemengabor, that's a good point. I think the "push all to -proposed at least the first time" option will most likely be the approach. I've sent an e-mail to pitti and chrisccoulson about it
<kelemengabor> dpm: you mean to -updates?
<dpm> kelemengabor, exactly, sorry for the confusion, s/proposed/updates/
<kelemengabor> okay :)
<dpm> lol, I'm "the big chief"!
<dpm> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-l10n-bem/msg00035.html
<trijntje> Hi all, after enabling -proposed for natty firefox is no longer localised to dutch (nl)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-14
<trijntje> Hi all, after enabling -proposed for natty firefox is no longer localised to dutch (nl), is this a known issue?
<trijntje> I've got to go know, please add a comment to the bugreport if you know something more about this problem, thanks
<trijntje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/797051
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797051 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox no longer localised after enabling -proposed (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> morning all
<serfus> top of the morning
<iceroot> what is the correct way to correct this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cpufrequtils/+bug/763590  create a bug with a patched .po-file? or using silva?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763590 in cpufrequtils (Ubuntu) "typo in de.po from cpufreq-set (cpufrequtils) (affects: 1) (heat: 64)" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> iceroot, let me have a look
<iceroot> dpm: thx
<dpm> iceroot, looks good, thanks for the patch!. I've just added a comment to the bug
<iceroot> dpm: so that is the correct way?
<iceroot> dpm: ah thanks now i was reading your comment :)
<iceroot> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/741343  may i take your time on this also? this i would bring to launchpad and translate it there instead of patching the po-file and adding the patch to the bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 741343 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug --help is using english and german (affects: 1) (heat: 43)" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> iceroot, sure, let me have a look at it as well...
<dpm> iceroot, I've added my observations on a comment in the bug
<serfus> Bug #794426 is a serious bug, but for some reason it's not getting enough love.... :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 794426 in gnome-user-docs (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't open help because of XML error in user-guide.xml (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794426
<dpm> serfus, I've added a comment asking for some more info. If you think it deserves being looked at, I'd suggest mentioning it on the #ubuntu-doc channel or sending an e-mail to the ubuntu-doc@ mailing list
<iceroot> dpm: thank you again for the very usefull infos
<dpm> iceroot, no worries :) - well, thank you for your bug reports and fixes!
<dpm> if you've got any further questions, we're here to help
<serfus> dpm, i will poke some people on #ubuntu-doc, thanks
<serfus> dpm, you think i can add those details instead of AJenbo (the reporter) ?
<dpm> serfus, sure, of course. I think you should be able to change the original description
<dpm> and then unmark the tasks as incomplete
<serfus> alright, i'm on it!
<dpm> TLE, thanks for the reminder on langpack testing. I've echoed it on ubuntu-news.org and it should make it to the planet. Just a quick FYI of something we discussed yesterday with kelemengabor: this time round (and only this time) we'll need to upload _all_ natty language packs to make sure the firefox-locale-xx packages get installed and there are thus no regressions (e.g. untranslated Firefoxes). Even so, we'll still need broader testing, so the
<dpm> renewed call for testing is even more relevant now
<head_victim> dpm: thanks for pointing out the possible issues though, makes it easier to look for errors
<dpm> head_victim, you're welcome :)
<TLE> dpm: hey
<TLE> so what do we do with the ones that don't "pass" review?
<dpm> TLE, I guess that unless it's a glaring typo or a faily big regression (i.e. a previously translated app now being untranslated), we upload them anyway, ensure that the mistakes are fixed, and then do another upload with the fixes. I guess if there is a case in which we cannot do that, we'd have to discuss in more detail what we do...
<TLE> dpm: ok, in any case maybe it would be helpful if you were to add the information about that all packages are going to be pushed to the thread, so everyone understands that it is extra important this time
<dpm> TLE, yeah, good point. Let me do that later on today.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-15
<TLE> good morning
<andrejz> good morning
<andrejz> dpm, i have 2 questions for you ;)
<dpm> hey andrejz, good morning, sure, shoot :)
<andrejz> i read the bug to import certain universe packages in ubuntu translations is fixed
<dpm> just the Ubuntu side of it is committed (but not yet released)
<dpm> now it needs some changes in Launchpad
<andrejz> which universe packages are meant to be translated in launchpad and is it going to have same traslaton synchronisation as l gnome packages for example
<dpm> andrejz, right now the only plan is to enable the imports, so there are no plans on which particular packages will be imported. Once the feature is fully implemented, I think I'll ask on the translators list if people have got any preferences for packages that they might want to get imported into Launchpad. The translation synchronisation mechanism is going to be exactly the same as the one from packages from main
<andrejz> ok great thanks
<andrejz> and now my second question: i haven't been able to find xfce packages in tranlations.launchpad.net/ubuntu. are they supposed to be there or not?
<TLE> *me gets in line
<andrejz> hello TLE :)
<TLE> andrejz: hallo
<dpm> morning TLE :)
<dpm> andrejz, xfce is in universe, that's why they're not in Launchpad
<dpm> perhaps that'd be a good candidate for the first universe packages to enable for translation in LP ;)
<andrejz> @dpm: isn't that strange, considering xubuntu is official *buntu?
<dpm> andrejz, I think the question for being included in main is how well the packages are maintained, and I'm guessing that perhaps the xubuntu guys are struggling for contributors
<dpm> I seem to remember that they were in main at some point, and that they were then demoted to universe
<dpm> andrejz, you mentioned that FF5 is untranslated in Slovenian after enabling natty-proposed. Would you mind running 'ubuntu-bug firefox', use it to file a bug, and add a link to the bug in the LanguagePacksQA wiki page
<andrejz> this is probably bug #797051
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797051 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "firefox no longer localised after enabling -proposed (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797051
<andrejz> how can i attach the file to the bug, if i run the command you gave me dpm, it wants to report a new bug and launchpad doesn't detect there is already one reported
<dpm> andrejz, ah, in that case simply run 'apport-collect 797051'
<dpm> that command will attach the necessary files to the existing bug
<dpm> andrejz, actually, please don't do that
<dpm> as I see you're not the one who reported it
<dpm> and Redmar has already attached the files
<dpm> I thought you had another bug
<andrejz> yeah i just got neatly translated error ;)
<dpm> andrejz, ;) ok. In that case, could you either file a new bug or add a note to the wiki saying that the current bug also affects you? (in case you think it's the same one)
<andrejz> sure,  i will
<dpm> cool, thanks andrejz
<andrejz> but in the case firefox 5 is not moved to stable repository, langpacks can be still updated, right?
<dpm> andrejz, I'm not sure what you mean. Could you perhaps rephrase the question or elaborate more on it?
<andrejz> most of the translation teams have problems with firefox 5
<andrejz> if firefox 5 remains in proposed (meaning regular users won't get it), will language packs  be updated despite that bug?
<dpm> andrejz, no, in that case they won't, since the langpacks in -proposed contain no translation for FF, so they must be released at the same time as the new Firefox, otherwise you'd get an untranslated Firefox
<dpm> I mean at the same time as Firefox + the firefox-locale-xx packages
<andrejz> ok
<dpm> hey kelemengabor, do you think you or someone from the Hungarian LoCo will have the chance to test the Natty langpacks? I think even if there are bugs in the translations it's worth it, since we'll need to release them due to the FF5 changes anyway
<kelemengabor> dpm: I tested it, and altough it worked, I didn't made an entry on the wiki, because of the found mistakes
<dpm> kelemengabor, ah, cool. Could you make an entry with your findings nevertheless? If they are not critical mistakes it'd be good to know
<kelemengabor> sure
<dpm> great, thanks :)
<dpm> Mirv, the same for Finnish: do you think someone from your LoCo could test the Natty language packs in -proposed and leave feedback on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA?
<dpm> Let's see who else is around...
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, geirha, yeager, markjones, do you think someone from your LoCo could test the Natty language packs in -proposed and leave feedback on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA?
<dpm> I think for the rest of folks on the channel there is already feedback for their language (or else I don't know where they come from)
<head_victim> There's not much to test in enAU, no glaringly obvious mistakes though which is a good sign (once I actually set the locale correctly that is)
<dpm> head_victim, cool. Nevertheless, do you think you could add an entry for en_AU at the table on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA?
<dpm> The more testing we get, the less checks pitti, myself or anyone involved in the uploads will have to to
<head_victim> Sure, I actually thought we'd lost the whole trash/rubbish bin thing (which we've worked hard on in the last while) before realise I'd not set the locale in that installation yet
<dpm> oh :)
<dpm> did that solve it?
<head_victim> Hah yes fortunately
<dpm> i.e. after setting the locale?
<dpm> good :)
<head_victim> I felt so stupid
<head_victim> The downside of "throwaway" VMs
<dpm> yeah, well, tbh it's not so obvious to set an alternative locale within a main language
<head_victim> I thought it should be auto grabbed from the time/location installation question but apparently that's flawed as well
<head_victim> I actually struggled to work out how to test the language pack being that there aren't many differences
<Mirv> dpm: I'll pass the word at least
<dpm> great, thanks Mirv
<head_victim> dpm: looks like en_AU isn't localised either, similar issue to en_GB reported ont he wiki
<dpm> head_victim, can you add a note on the wiki? Btw, an obvious question, (I don't use the en_AU locale, so bear with me): was Firefox ever localised to en_AU in Ubuntu?
<head_victim> It's there as an option
<head_victim> So I just assumed?
<head_victim> And https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/firefox/+pots/firefox/en_AU/ is completed
<head_victim> I think I've just confused myself and the issue, the en_AU I selected was to display pages in, I don't think it was localised to en_AU
<head_victim> Just added details to the wiki, let me know if more details or more specific testing is wanted.
<dpm> thanks head_victim
<head_victim> Sorry for confusing the issue. I'm trying to work out how all this stuff fits together after only in the past ever just using rosetta to do bits and pieces here and there.
<dpm> head_victim, no worries, remember that you can ask any questions here or on the ubuntu-translators mailing list :-)
<head_victim> I do have a habit of hassling people in here periodically. I've learnt the power of lurking for soaking up knowledge as well
<head_victim> I'm more an organiser than a technical type but I'm trying to correct that.
<dpm> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-16
<dpm> morning all
<andrejz> morning
<TLE> dpm: good morning
<dpm> hey TLE, morning
<TLE> dpm: hey
<TLE> I was wondering, are we pushing out the updates today as planned
<TLE> The reason I'm asking is that we have a testing cycle of Maverick looming in the background. The packages have been copied to -proposed and we are ready to go, but I don't want to take focus from the natty testing
<TLE> on the other hand we should get it started as soon as possible not to comprimise the schedule to much
<dpm> TLE, yeah, sorry, I was busy with something else. Let me ping pitti about uploading the natty langpacks
<dpm> TLE, do you want to hop into #ubuntu-desktop?
<dpm> TLE, I've just spoken to chrisccoulson. He tells me that the Firefox 5 release will be around June 21st, so the Natty langpack upload will have to wait until that (as they need to be released at the same time)
<dpm> I'll send an e-mail to the list
<TLE> dpm: sorry, out for lunch
<TLE> dpm: roger on the new date
<TLE> since it seems we are having good progress with this, then it is probably ok to start the maverick cycle today then?
<TLE> afk check back in later
<dpm> TLE, yeah, let's start maverick
<TLE> dpm: ok
<goof2092> dpm: please when you have time review my Bemba language pack bug report #796591. Thanks
<dpm> bug 796591
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 796591 in langpack-locales (Ubuntu) "language pack creation for Bemba (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796591
<dpm> hi goof2092, I'm not the maintainer of the langpack-locales package. Would you mind pinging pitti in the #ubuntu-devel channel? He should be able to help you if he's around
<dpm> brb
<goof2092> oh, ok. thanks will do
<andrejz> is it possible to diplay more than 10 strings at once in launchpad?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-17
<dpm> morning
<TLE> good morning
<askhl> Good evening
<TLE> show off ;)
<askhl> :)
<TLE> how's it going, you keeping the yanks busy
<askhl> Yeah.  Well, one of them at least
<askhl> Just have to finish some things before tomorrow...
<TLE> before tomorrow? Was it just 1 week or are you going to be doing something else?
<askhl> Going home on Sunday
<TLE> ahh
<dpm> evening askhl, are you in the US?
<askhl> dpm, yes, near San Francisco
<askhl> Nice place...
<dpm> cool, I've never been there, but from people who've been in SF I've heard is quite nice
<dpm> enjoy!
<askhl> Thanks.  Haven't actually seen the city yet, it's work-related so that'll be in the weekend
<RawChid> Morning :)
<dpm> morning RawChid :)
<dpm> ok, I have to step back for a bit, if there is anything, I'll read the scrollback
<dpm> bbl
<kelemengabor> hi, TLE, dpm: I'm testing the proposed langpacks for Maverick, and there is a problem: they are not brand new base packs, only updates, which means bug 690248 is NOT fixed by them :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690248 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "In Maverick 'About Ubuntu' displays Natty info (affects: 64) (dups: 23) (heat: 338)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690248
<kelemengabor> can we do something about this?
<TLE> kelemengabor: hallo
<TLE> what do you mean by brand new, is it a problem because they are not complete lang packs or it is a problem due to the time where they were built?
<kelemengabor> yeah, I mean not complete, sorry
<kelemengabor> so the language-pacj-gnome-hu is version 20110531, but -base is still 20110315, the buggy one
<TLE> ahh crap, I thought they were actually supposed to be complete
<TLE> I think we need dpm and/or pitti in on this
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, TLE, so I understand for the bug that the fixed Ubuntu docs package was already uploaded and all it's needed is to upload new full language packs?
<kelemengabor> dpm: I think so, yes
<dpm> ok, we've disabled maverick langpacks from the schedule of regular exports, let me see how we can request an export
<TLE> dpm: but I just thought that we just had one done
<TLE> you already disabled the regular exports before this cycle, which was why we had to wait until a manual one was run
<TLE> and I though that it would be a full one
<dpm> TLE, no, we hadn't had one for maverick. On the e-mail exchange with pitti we said that for maverick we had already disabled exports, but since we didn't need a full export (i.e. no FF5 changes in maverick), we could use the latest delta langpacks in the maverick PPA and just copy them to maverick-proposed. I think what pitti said with waiting was rather referring to not to have two simultaneous "copy to proposed" processes going on (natty + maver
<dpm> ick), as IIRC, due to a bug in LP the copy process is not just a copy, but it means building the langpacks for all languages, which does take time and resources.
<dpm> In any case, I would have requested a full export if I had had bug 690248 in mind
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690248 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "In Maverick 'About Ubuntu' displays Natty info (affects: 64) (dups: 23) (heat: 338)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690248
<dpm> on #launchpad they tell me that the full maverick export should be ready by Monday
<artnay> this is interesting: http://nienhueser.de/blog/?p=328
#ubuntu-translators 2012-06-11
<RawChid> dpm: Hey, did ou had any time to look into my MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/ubuntu-translations-stats/bug-971432
<dpm> hi RawChid, I'm sorry, I haven't had time :( These days I'm working more on the app developers side than on translations. But I'll see if I can spend some time on it this Thursday and then I'll come back to you
<dpm> brb, I need to reboot
<RawChid> Ack
<dpm> thanks RawChid
<RawChid> No worries.. It's not that important. But I like to finish/complete open stuff :)
<RawChid> If there are more feature requests for the app, I'm glad to look into it... Just ping me
<RawChid> Have to go now, bye
<dpm> ok, cool, thanks again :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-06-12
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2012-06-13
<dpm> good morning
#ubuntu-translators 2013-06-12
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2013-06-14
<gotwig> <gotwig> I have a problem when using bigger fonts with the unity applications scope, in preview mode
<gotwig> <gotwig> The string for "Free Download" does get cut, in the German version
<gotwig> <gotwig> now I asked to use instead of "Kostenlos Herunterladen" "Gratis Installieren", and asked the German translators to review it, but they said they are not going to apply this suggestion
<gotwig> <gotwig> "Gratis Installieren" =  "Install Gratis"
#ubuntu-translators 2013-06-15
<gotwig> he
<UbuPhillup_> hey gotwig
<gotwig> So, is Unity 7/8 translateable yet?
<gotwig> the one being used for Ubuntu 13.10 - the smart scopes dont seem translateable to me :(
<UbuPhillup_> gotwig: so you not mean ubuntu-touch?
<gotwig> UbuPhillup_, now lets say Smart Scopes
<gotwig> How can we translate them
<UbuPhillup_> gotwig: should be here https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+lang/de if not there are not translatable yet
<gotwig> UbuPhillup_, you are funny, to give me such a long list ;D
<gotwig> I dont find it here
<UbuPhillup_> gotwig: its not there
<UbuPhillup_> yes i think not translatable yet
<gotwig> untranslateable smart scopes are not nice -..-
<UbuPhillup_> gotwig: some times developer dont realy care about translation
<gotwig> UbuPhillup_, I know.. :(
<UbuPhillup_> and so some times after realese strings are not translated like in the dash in 12.10
<UbuPhillup_> and then they said hmm its not so importend bla, i hate that ;)
<gotwig> we've got enough time for 13.10
<gotwig> just saying that are a lot of scopes
<gotwig> around 50 projects
<UbuPhillup> gotwig: bist du dir sicher das notepad hier https://translations.launchpad.net/unity/8.0/+pots/unity8/de/+translate?show=untranslated Notizen heißt?
<gotwig> UbuPhillup, :( Ich weiß nicht. Das ist ja sowas wie eine Übersicht denke ich
<gotwig> also dass ist für die einzelnen Bereiche in Unity
<gotwig> "Notizen" passt ganz gut für so einen Bereich, IMHO
<UbuPhillup> okey habe ich jetzt so übernommen ;)
<gotwig> UbuPhillup, ich hab da so einen Bug.. magst du mal drüber gucken?
<UbuPhillup> gotwig: jo kann ich machen
<gotwig> UbuPhillup, btw. hast du vor mal Ubuntu Member zu werden?
<gotwig> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?shva=1#inbox/13f4134a26126b5a
<gotwig> -..-
<gotwig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1190861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1190861 in unity-lens-applications "String "Kostenlos Herunterladen" should not get cut when using "Larger Fonts" in the System Settings" [Undecided,New]
<UbuPhillup> wollen wir lieber mal nach #ubuntu-de-l10n gehen?
#ubuntu-translators 2013-06-16
<teolemon> Hi All,
<teolemon> During the week ending today (6/16/2013), work on the DDTP progressed like this :
<teolemon> For the top 10 teams, the valiant Russian team arrived first with 601 strings translated !
<teolemon> Bosnian: 94687 untranslated strings (0 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Spanish: 71907 untranslated strings (0 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> German: 58093 untranslated strings (-248 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Brazilian Portuguese: 83801 untranslated strings (0 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> French: 51040 untranslated strings (-324 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Russian: 74290 untranslated strings (-601 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Ukrainian: 82498 untranslated strings (0 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Turkish: 92681 untranslated strings (-136 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Italian: 56437 untranslated strings (0 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Polish: 86514 untranslated strings (0 strings change W/W)
<teolemon> Sincerely,
<teolemon> The DDTP Bot
#ubuntu-translators 2014-06-13
<phillip> kelemengabor: hi, do you know how I can update/generate .po files with cmake and vala?
